# [SOLVED] Temporary account?



## swamidude (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi there, please help me with my massive problem. 
When I log on to my account(Admin) then a little window comes up,saying that I am on a temporary account,please can someone tell me how to make it permanent, because its not letting me save anything, and discarding changes!!
Help!
:4-dontkno
Swamidude


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Temporary account?*

Hi. . .

Is the actual username of your account "Administrator"?

Do you have any other accounts set up?

jcgriff2


----------



## swamidude (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: Temporary account?*

No, my account has admin privellages, and no I have not got any other accounts. Please can you tell me how to get out of this temporary user account!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Temporary account?*

I am not familiar with the window you are describing. Do you have any admin privileges at all?

See if you can do this once logged into Windows:

START | type cmd.exe into the start search box | tight-click on cmd.exe | select run as administrator.

Does the User access control (UAC) prompt appear?


----------



## swamidude (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: Temporary account?*

No, It just opens normally


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Temporary account?*

What happened when you *right-clicked* on it - did a drop-down menu appear?

Try any desktop icon and right-click on it.

.


----------



## blah789 (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Temporary account?*

Looks like a guest account. Click start, run, then type "lusrmgr.msc" without quotes and press enter. Double click your user name and look at the members of tab. Are you a member of guests? If so remove it. Guests don't get to save any information and their profiles are deleted at logoff.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Temporary account?*

Hi. . .

Thanks for the post - just to note - lusrmgr.msc won't work in Vista Home Basic or Home Premium.

JC


----------



## swamidude (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: Temporary account?*

Yeah... Im using Home Premium!
Thanks anyway, and yes a drop-down bar did come down from the cmd window


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Temporary account?*

Make up aother admin user account - 

START | Control Panel | User Accounts and Family Safety

Log into that account and see if same "temp" happens.

jcgriff2


----------



## swamidude (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: Temporary account?*

Hi guys, thanks for the help, but i found the answer here:
http://www.vistax64.com/tutorials/135858-user-profile-error-logged-temporary-profile.html
Its has a great tutorial which solved my problems, but thanks any way for the help.:grin:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Temporary account?*

Thanks for letting me know this issue has been solved.

Good Luck to you. . .

JC

.


----------



## swamidude (Aug 28, 2008)

thanks a lot, and to you to.


----------



## Sue_de_nym (Jun 23, 2009)

Hi all, this is my first time on here, so excuse me if I sound like an amateur computer person -I am one. 

I downloaded Vista again from scratch --Vista Home basic 32 bit operating system as I'd had previous problems with various things and wanted to have a fresh start. I recently downloaded service pack 2. Whether this is a coincidence or not, I don't know, but I have the same issue as Swamidude mentioned above. I too found the http://www.vistax64.com/tutorials/135858-user-profile-error-logged-temporary-profile.html link and followed it to the letter, deleting the accounts, going into the registry, checking it applied to the correct account, deleting that line in the registry, etc (this was after previously deleting my accounts and creating new ones to see if the probem was solved by just doing that, which is wasn't. ) Anyway, followed the instructions to the letter. 

When the accounts come up with 'Desktop being prepared' message and the error pop up which says that the account has been logged on as temporary, etc, etc, I can do a system restore to get the account back to looking normal, but then I get a message saying that system restore has not worked properly due to an unexpected error and my programs have not been changed. The only way I can get system restore to behave itself when I have the account error involved is to start up in safe mode and do a system restore from there.

I thought I'd fixed everything up as there are no user numbers in that part of the registry now with bak. on the end of them, but today I had one 'pop up out of the blue' again. I'm a nervous wreck whenever I have to log one of our seven accounts on, in case they've been wiped. I'm a novice as far as computers go as I've only had one for a year, but my goodness, the problems I've had with Vista have been a steep but effective learning curve, but I really need someone's help on this to stop me having a darned nervous breakdown every time I log on! 

I forgot to say that my administrators account was affected as well as the normal user accounts, and I made myself another administrator's account to carry out the repairs.

I read somewhere else that the above fix won't work and the accounts will need to be deleted and the files downloaded into them again, but I've done that and I'm still getting this problem. 

Sorry about the waffle. I can't think how to be more succinct in my approach here. Please help me if you can, I am so completely out of my depth with this problem. 

Kind regards,

Sue


----------

